# Someone from TLF was on the news.



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Telling Australian prime minister and media to get off his newly seeded grass. :lol:

https://twitter.com/mhar4/status/1268385294031523841?s=21


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

:lol:


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

epic!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

The PM knew what was up... he got them to back up! LOL


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

That's awesome


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hilarious


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

This is the best thing I've seen all week. We all know how that guys feeling


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He was too nice. Turning the sprinklers on would be faster.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Outstanding.


----------



## Hashwad (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/austrialian-pm-scott-morrison-lawn-homeowner-press-conference-a4459616.html?utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1591294713


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Hashwad I merged your thread here.


----------

